# Inaffidabilità Totale



## scrittore (20 Novembre 2013)

Mia madre mi diceva sempre:
_"Fai in modo di non trovarti mai a dipendere dagli squali, sciacalli o avvoltoi..
_
Sono stato assente per molti mesi lo so e me ne scuso.
Ad essere più precisi però, per qualcuno la parola assente non renderebbe esattamente l'idea. Latitante, in effetti sarebbe questa la parola più adatta. 
Per chi non mi conoscesse o per chi si fosse giustamente dimenticato di me provo a riassumere in poche righe la mia vita.

_La questione non è tanto quella di uscirne con meno cicatrici  possibili, quanto quella di capire in che razza di casino sei entrato!
_
Avevo una società di software che gestiva tutte le pratiche legali di una nota società, La Maxwell & CO. 
Tutto filava liscio o quasi fino a quando Lorenzo, un mio ex compagno di studi, si fece vivo proprio nel momento in cui entrai in crisi con Giulia, la mia...va bene, se volete sapere di più su Giulia rileggetevi la mia storia.
Lorenzo mi propone un buon affare con la sua società, la Arkham. Un affare che accetto nella speranza di ricattare Giulia ma questo affare si rivela alla fine un tentativo maldestro di manipolazione di sondaggi elettorali, una truffa insomma, un illecito su cui la polizia sta tuttora svolgendo delle indagini.
Ma non è finita, l'obiettivo di Lorenzo era quello di prendere il controllo della mia società per poi utilizzarla per risolvere i problemi legali derivanti da questa truffa ed è proprio qui che è iniziata la mia... Latitanza. 

Anna era la ragazza che frequentavo più o meno stabilmente in quel periodo.
Usando la buona fede e il suo amore incondizionato per me sono riuscito ad estorcere a Lorenzo i dettagli del suo piano.
Ho comunicato tutto a Lorella, la poliziotta che seguiva le mie tracce per vedere quanto ero implicato in questa faccenda. 
Collaborando con lei mi sono garantito la libertà a patto di un, diciamo cosi' allontanamento volontario...un fuori scena di qualche mese.


In effetti avevo poche possibilità di scelta.  
Potevo affidarmi, per una volta all'amore di chi diceva che mi sarebbe rimasto accanto per sempre...
Oppure nuotare tra gli squali, attaccando e mordendo, sperando di non restare imbrigliato nelle reti della giustizia. 

Alla fine ho preso la mia decione. 
Ho chiuso l'azienda. Ho mandato tutti a casa, me compreso.
Ho perso tutto.

Lorenzo, il mio compagno Lorenzo. Ora è indagato dalla polizia e probabilmente avrà quel che si merita.

Sono uscito dalla vita di Anna cosi come dalla vita di Giulia. 
Senza lacrime e con poche parole. 
Adesso vivo in una camera d'albergo. Sono solo. 

Mi è rimasta la mia dipendenza per il sesso  e qualche buona idea. 
Abbastanza per ricominciare.


----------



## Simy (25 Novembre 2013)

cacchio


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Simy;bt9361 ha detto:
			
		

> cacchio


due volte pure


----------

